# Hario Drip Assist 02



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Picked up one of these out of curiosity, didn't have high expectations but it does seem to work well enough with the Hario 02 and Kalita Wave 185.

Bloom through the centre section, then later pours using the outer ring.

It only took a couple of brews to get ball-park, then a little fine tuning.

So far with the Hario 02, I'm just over 2 turns on a Feld v1 at 2 turns plus 3.5 on the dial, (31.5 total, 2.25 turns). 13.8g dose.

Bloom 40g tiny shake, at 0:40 add up to 120g in about 20s, at 1:20 add up to 200g.

With the Kalita 185, same grind, bloom 40g/40s tiny shake, then 40g every 40s up to 160g, then 50g last pour.

All water poured with a Buono kettle.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I just found out about this in a different topic and thought I’d continue here, as this thing peaked my interest.

It seems they only made a version for the 02 as far as I can tell.

Compared to a brew without it, where you still focused on lessening the agitation, did you have to change the grind?

Since you used a 13.8g dose, I assume it works with smaller brews in the 02.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, I am making 13.8g to 200g, or 210g brews in the 02.

It can definitely lessen agitation, if the extraction is low grind a tad finer/break up into more pulses.

At a grind setting that I'd typically use with my direct pour, bloom & 6 pours (12% at 400 Kruve, 18% at 1200 Kruve on a Feldgrind) I do 5 pours of 40g at 30s intervals, each taking 10-15s. The first 2 are only straight down the middle, the last 3 are only through the outer ring, poured in circles. (Same for Kalita Wave 185 except only the first pour is down the middle & I make the last pour 50g for 210g total).

At a coarser grind (94.5 on Niche, 9% at 400 Kruve, 12% at 1600 Kruve) I'm doing 7 pours of 30g every 30s to 210g total. 3 straight down the middle, 4 round the outer ring. This is extracting about a % lower, but cleaner if edging a little under flavour-wise, but still pretty tasty.


----------



## neils0911 (7 mo ago)

Hello,

Can I ask where you purchased your drip assist from please?

I really want to get hold of one for work but I can't find any in stock anywhere and harios European website don't post to the UK 😕


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I decided to try this thing. First brew was a copy of Mark’s method in a different topic.

250/15, 50g per pour at 30s intervals, 13-15s each pour. A little shake after the first pour, but I don’t know how well the grounds got wet. With my normal method, I stir to get it all wet. 2:45 drawdown.

First thought on the first sip was “thin”. Tasted like it could’ve had a bit more extraction.

My main motivation for testing it is trying to achieve more consistent results over time by taking away the agitation. The bloom with no action, a shake or a stir can still be a variable that has an impact.


----------



## hayhayc (Apr 5, 2021)

I recently purchased the drip assist. I usually use the Kasuya version of v60 using his 4:6 method with 15g to 230~240ml. I basically just do the same with my usual, pouring the first 2 in the middle and last few pours at the outer ring. The first time my coffee like many point out tasted sour and under-extracted. I wonder whether the fact pouring the water through the plastic actually bring down the water temperature. So instead of my usual 88 to 90degree, I tried water at 93 degree and seems to yield much better result. Think I still need to do a few more tries but certainly think upping the temp helped.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

What kind of beans so you use?

I always use water off boil for light roast pourover.

Losing more heat is a good point. The dripper draw some heat if it’s not preheated, and more plastic on top of that will draw even more heat.


----------

